# Does anyone know....



## SteveH (Jul 26, 2004)

.... the whereabouts of my old Red R32 GTR. Reg No J700 GTR? I sold it probably 4 years ago to guy from "up north" but lost touch with him, and the car. Just interested if it was still on the road, or not. God I loved that car, still the best drive I ever had.

Nowadays I am driving a ford Focus RS mk2 with 385bhp. Just about sane!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well quick insurance quote check on the reg shows its still alive....


----------



## SteveH (Jul 26, 2004)

Stevie76 said:


> Well quick insurance quote check on the reg shows its still alive....


Oh cheers mate didnt think of that. Of course that number could have been transferred to another car i guess?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

True....showing as being a 92' R32 GTR.....


----------



## SteveH (Jul 26, 2004)

Stevie76 said:


> True....showing as being a 92' R32 GTR.....


That'll be mine then. Maybe someone on here will pick this up.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Found this....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131567-r34-engined-530bhp-gtr.html


----------



## SteveH (Jul 26, 2004)

Stevie76 said:


> Found this....
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131567-r34-engined-530bhp-gtr.html


That HAS to be wrong! Thats a red R32 EXACTLY like mine and with the right reg. but the ad says R34 and that spec is huge definitely wasnt the spec of mine when I sold it. Weird man!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

R34 engine only....might have gone pop and then been replaced / upgraded.


----------



## SteveH (Jul 26, 2004)

Stevie76 said:


> R34 engine only....might have gone pop and then been replaced / upgraded.


Ah well.. mystery solved then. Its still about. It didnt miss a beat whilst I had it thats for sure. Loved that car, wife hated it.. ha so whats new? She hates the FRS too.


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought J700 GTR 
It did have the R34 engine in it when I bought it but that engine is now fitted into my Bee*R ( the reg has also been moved over to the Bee*R).
It now has a low mileage R32 GTR engine fitted and is currently for sale 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/142797-sale-1991-r32-gtr.html


----------



## SteveH (Jul 26, 2004)

Julio2906 said:


> I bought J700 GTR
> It did have the R34 engine in it when I bought it but that engine is now fitted into my Bee*R ( the reg has also been moved over to the Bee*R).
> It now has a low mileage R32 GTR engine fitted and is currently for sale
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/142797-sale-1991-r32-gtr.html


Just as a matter of interest... did you buy it from a guy up north? halifix I think? He bought it off me in London, and on his way home, the clutch went on him so he had an expensive start to its ownership. Also that TBW reg in your pics was the reg number it had when I bought the car. I actually purchased J700 GTR from reg transfers.


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Just as a matter of interest... did you buy it from a guy up north? halifix I think? He bought it off me in London, and on his way home, the clutch went on him so he had an expensive start to its ownership. Also that TBW reg in your pics was the reg number it had when I bought the car. I actually purchased J700 GTR from reg transfers.


I bought the car from a guy in Bristol,he bought it from the guy in Halifax who had the R34 engine fitted.
At least the car has its original reg number back on


----------

